# G Track I'm a bit confused



## jimdavis88 (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm new to railroading and need some help on track. I have a basement area that is 42' x 12' and I'm going to put up a wall shelf close to the ceiling to run a G scale train. It will be a simple closed loop with no switches or junctions. On one end I'm planning two 4' radius turns and at the other end will be one 6' radius turn (actually a half circle). I'm thinking of using steel track and 6' sections of some type of flex track so I can make my turns as necessary and minimize joints. I would appreciate your comments, pro & con, and especially your track and flex track recommendations. Can I assume all flex track and EZ track can be hand bent to make turns? Your help is really appreciated.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, go with code 250 track, your trains look much more realistic. Get a track bender, dual track bender is best. I have a Train-Li. I used code 250 NS track by SVRR(Sunset Valley Rail).
SVRR Web Page 

If you want to hand bend you will probably have to go with aluminum, which is not too good for track power. SVRR sells a nice one rail bender that is easy to operate, that's what I originally used, well worth the money. You can ruin track pretty easily by belly bending, get it twisted/etc.


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

I use all flex-track on my layout. It is easy to work with but as Jerry said, get a railbender. You can bend flex-track by hand but it is very hard to bend both rails the same, a rail bender does that for you. Flex-track when bent wants to unbend if you do not cut the connections between the ties on the inside of the curve, So keep that in mind. 
Ron


----------



## jimdavis88 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for the information gentlemen. From reviews I have read that brass is kind of a pain. I want to build my simple oval indoor track with as little maintenance as possible, but brass track is cheap. Your thoughts...


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Posted By jimdavis88 on 20 Jan 2013 07:04 AM 
Thanks for the information gentlemen. From reviews I have read that brass is kind of a pain. I want to build my simple oval indoor track with as little maintenance as possible, but brass track is cheap. Your thoughts... I think for what you are trying to do brass will be fine, AML track from Accucraft would be the best price plus you should be able to get all of what you need in sectional sections but they do offer flex rail as well.

SS track is the best in my opinion, Little more costly but well worth the effort, AML carries it now as well. Check out there web site for more info and Look to RLD Hobbies to have the best price an Track.

J.


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

O Ya, as Jerry said code 250 is nice stuff but if it were me I'd stick with regular code 332 for the over head system just cause there's a little more of a safety margin with the bigger rail should a derailment happen.


J.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Another way to look at it is the cost of battery power compared to the savings in track. To go around the perimeter of your space is roughly 100 feet of track. Aluminum is about $3.00 / foot, brass close to twice that. By going aluminum you have almost $300 to play with, which I think will more than cover battery power and wireless remote control.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You said steel track.. 

1. did you mean steel like Bchamnn track, it can rust easily, be sure your basement is low humidity. 
2. using 4' curves will severely limit your ability to run many locos... fight your way to 8' diameter at both ends 
3. with very few locos, track power will be your cheapest option, no batteries, no chargers, no r/c, etc. 
4. aluminum track can be used for track power inside with no problem. 


Greg


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

If you look around you CAN find used brass closer to $3.00 a foot. Stay with code 332. Unless you can do the modifications yourself $300 will not cover the cost of onboard battery power. 
LAO


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Jim, like Gregg said, if you can go larger radius, do. You have not said what period of railroading you are going to model, but from experience, a four foot radius will take the rubber tires off a diesel locomotive. 
Ron


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

He said 4' radius.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have all brass track code 332 indoors with R1 switches and curves (4 foot diameter). 
In 12 years I have cleaned the track twice. 
All my indoor engines have sliders and I have never lost a traction tire on my LGB locos. 
Perhaps tire loss pertains to a particular manufacturer?? 

Brass rail is available in 8 foot lengths but 5 foot is more common due to shipping cost differences. 

Train-Li just got 8 foot rail in.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Given a 12 foot room width, a 12 ft circle will not work here,.. 

using an 11 foot diameter leaves car and loco clearance, which I would strongly recommend on both ends. 

code 332 is probably less costly, and as this is an over head installation will not really be seen as compared to a more normal layout height or on the ground.. running is important here not esthetics .. 

track power is the easiest indoors also. 

my 2 cents..... Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

SVRR code 250 aluminum seems to be about 3 bucks a foot 

btw, we saw he specified 4', but we stated he should try to go bigger. I said 8 foot because it's a common minimum for 1:29 stuff... 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I sure would go with the aluminum 8ft curves and also tanget track 332. It's cheap and for indoors will work fine. I just bought a full circle of curve and 12 ft tangent AC aluminum for just under $100. Later RJD


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Jim,

Under my house is a suspended layout using code 332 brass track. 
Using mostly 10 foot diameter track sections for curves, some "S" bends and not too many straights, I was able to "snake" the track through the various posts & trusses. Access to the rail yard does use 8 foot diameter. 
I can operate trains in excess of 45 cars on this layout.

To get some ideas of what you can do and get away with in a confined area, see "*Under house suspended layout article*".

I hope this is of some help.

-Ted


----------

